# ist das normal? Flecken im Carbonrahmen



## Lastbike (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier mit neuem Rad, und schon gibt's was zum fragen


----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2012)

Du hast ein Plastik Stereo? Wenn du was wissen willst musst schon genaue Angaben machen und ggf auch Bilder einstellen oder sie SuFu benutzen!

Außerdem gibt es hier auch einen Stereo Thread!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434903&page=264


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lastbike (14. Oktober 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Du hast ein Plastik Stereo? Wenn du was wissen willst musst schon genaue Angaben machen und ggf auch Bilder einstellen oder sie SuFu benutzen!
> 
> Außerdem gibt es hier auch einen Stereo Thread!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434903&page=264



Hi- hab ein Bild angehängt- hat nicht geklappt- ist jetzt in meinem Album- hab ein Carbon Stereo- sonst wär doch die Überschrift "ist das normal? Flecken im Plastikrahmen"!


----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2012)

Iphone quali :kotz:


----------



## franzam (14. Oktober 2012)

Delaminierung?


----------



## patrick... (15. Oktober 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Iphone quali :kotz:



Verwackelt ist verwackelt da kann dein olles iPhone auch nichts für. Bring das Bike zum Händler und zeig ihm das. Selbst wenn es kein Materialfehler ist, würde ich mir das zu dem Preis nicht gefallen lassen.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Oktober 2012)

Das ist bei UD-Carbon normal. Der Rahmen von meinem Intense Carbine sieht ähnlich aus.


----------



## cytrax (15. Oktober 2012)

Machn gscheides Bild dann kann man mehr sagen aber mMn passt das so. Du meinst so?














Japp das is normal bei UD Finish^^


----------



## Turbo-s (23. Oktober 2012)

... So und jetzt herrscht Funkstille

Oder Stille Ehrfurcht.


----------



## Bener (23. Oktober 2012)

Psssst... Nicht stören...!


----------



## Lastbike (23. Oktober 2012)

wenn's so iss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

